
Click ‘Delete’ to Save Your Soul - petethomas
https://nytimes.com/2018/06/13/books/review/jaron-lanier-ten-arguments-for-deleting-your-social-media-accounts-right-now.html
======
thedailymail
This review is interesting if only for the fact that, after calling the book
"less polished", "hokey" and "flaw(ed)" the reviewer admits that it persuaded
him to delete his Facebook account. Sounds like an endorsement to me!

------
DavidVoid
> Many of his criticisms of social media will feel familiar to distant
> observers of American politics. Twitter and Facebook have made us cruder,
> less empathetic, more tribal.

Have they though?

I get that stuff like Twitter's character limit inevitably brings down the
"quality" of conversation since it's difficult to make a nuanced argument in
so few words. But social media has also gotten a lot of people from various
walks of life who'd otherwise never meet to interact and empathize with each
other.

Have the negative effects of social media been greater than the positive ones?
Maybe, but I still think it's unfair to blame the medium for the current state
of things.

